# Why no HBO or Sho?



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't get it. If they have Starz, why not HBO and Sho? Will they be added at a later date?

I think most of the stuff on DOD is useless.

Just my opinion.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

one word: BETA


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mr. Houskamp is right... On Demand just doesn't have all the content yet. I hope those are added, as well as broadcast networks.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 27, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I hope those are added, as well as broadcast networks.


I'd absolutely LOVE to see broadcast networks added. It would be nice to not have to worry about a missed recording. It would be nice to not have to worry about sports preempting something I'm waiting on. It would be nice to not have to worry about storms causing me to miss part/all of my shows. It would be nice to not have to worry about my OTA having issues.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

FYI...Showtime On Demand has been added. Just not opened yet but I now have 1537 Showtime listed on my HR20.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

If you subscribe to it, you should have access to it. Cable TV let's you have access to whatever you subscribe to. Premium channels or not.


----------



## TWJR (May 17, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> FYI...Showtime On Demand has been added. Just not opened yet but I now have 1537 Showtime listed on my HR20.


Seems to be working. I just started downloading Brotherhood.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

TWJR said:


> Seems to be working. I just started downloading Brotherhood.


Cool I didn't know if it was active yet. Thanks!


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

working here as well, although i don't like the white fonts with the really bright white screen.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

MEJHarrison said:


> I'd absolutely LOVE to see broadcast networks added. It would be nice to not have to worry about a missed recording. It would be nice to not have to worry about sports preempting something I'm waiting on. It would be nice to not have to worry about storms causing me to miss part/all of my shows. It would be nice to not have to worry about my OTA having issues.


I am with you on the Network deal it will be nice. It will interesting how Sports programming does. I have recorded some football games forgot to set it to go say 30 extra minutes or so then game goes long and I miss the end....


----------

